# Stayed up again for the round up



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

but yet again, no respect shown, mostly joking about whether John McEnroe had lent Jimmy Connors a tennis raquet. At least no one said Tally Ho.
It just makes me mad. They love to count the medals, but when it comes to the reporting they just take the pi$$


----------



## Daffodil (10 August 2012)

It was a pathetic bit of reporting


----------



## Moomin1 (10 August 2012)

It's all just tongue in cheek though - they do it with lots of the disciplines and I actually find it funny!!


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Moomin1 said:



			It's all just tongue in cheek though - they do it with lots of the disciplines and I actually find it funny!!
		
Click to expand...

as maybe, but - and I quote from the Daily Mail, gawd help us :

Only Rebecca Adlington, Laura Trott and Dame Kelly Holmes have picked up a brace of golds at the same Games, and all that from a discipline that had never even produced an Olympic medal of any kind prior to this year.

Surely that was worth a mention?


----------



## Moomin1 (10 August 2012)

skewbaldpony said:



			as maybe, but - and I quote from the Daily Mail, gawd help us :

Only Rebecca Adlington, Laura Trott and Dame Kelly Holmes have picked up a brace of golds at the same Games, and all that from a discipline that had never even produced an Olympic medal of any kind prior to this year.

Surely that was worth a mention?
		
Click to expand...

The round up I saw tonight did mention it in full though?  And from what I have seen some papers, and news on internet have shown vids and photos too?  

I agree that there isn't as much footage of the equestrian stuff but then again they generally go on viewing statistics from previous years, so maybe next year things will improve again!


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

Perhaps I went too bed to early  
I saw them mention it, and show a short video clip (not much actual riding!) and then go on to discuss Carl's generosity in letting Charlotte ride Valegro, with reference to Daley Thompson (love him as I do, he's hardly current) and some feud with a competitor, and whether John McEnroe had ever lent Jimmy Connors a tennis racquet. 
In fact it was Mac who tried hard to bring it back to horses, as apparently his daughter rides, and according to him will be at the Olympics in 8 (or 12) years time!
To me it's the weight it hasn't been given - the girl who won the boxing was interviewed, and the girl who won the Tae Kwondo (bless her, she was so excited) - but not Charlotte or Laura. 
The papers and internet (with the obvious exception of the Express. Oops) have done OK, and the coverage on the BBC has been second to none, I personally do not have a problem with Mike Tucker.
My only gripe is with the evening programme, which I do feel is perhaps a 'new to the public' sport's major shop window, and the way in which they have done nothing to dispel the 'toffs on circus horses' rubbish one hears/sees in public opinion.


----------

